# Ladies Make-Up Table (Shelf)



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

A friend of mine once said, 'a happy wife is a happy life'! There's a lot to be said about that! Anyway, my DW is short ( err...vertically challenged) and didn't like using the bathroom mirror to put on her make-up,do her hair, etc. She also wanted to be able to use her magnified and lighted mirror. So, I made a trip to Lowes. I sometimes think that Lowes would go out of business if it wasn't for the huge sum of money that I give them each year!







Anyway, I bought one of those standard particle board shelfs, 4 small hinges and an aluminum bar 1/2" by 1/8" by 3'. Here is the finished product.








Of course, this table had to be removable or fold down. I elected to make it fold down. The aluminum bar suppport attaches to the hinge tightly. The other screw that holds the hinge to the shelf is snug, but loose enough that it can rotate. To use the shelf, the supports are rotated down. To fold the shelf down, buth supports are rotated up and secured with the velcro. 








Here is a picture of the supports secured with the velcro. I couldn't get the velcro to stick to the shelf, so I screwed it to the shelf. My DW marked the supports with a magic marker, so she would know which side of the supports should be facing her as she sets it up. It is a bit fussy, in that you have to hold both supports as you insert them into the notches of the wood bracket that is mounted below on the wall.








The wood bracket on the wall is just a piece of molding used on door jams called a stop strip. Any small piece of wood will work. I just happened to have this lying around the shop. I used my Dremel tool to route a notch into the strip for the shelf supports.








Here's another shot of the shelf in the up position. Ok, guys, you too can have a happy life! LOL!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I had to laugh when reading your post. My daughter is just under 5 feet and recently went with us . She was too short to see in the mirror and the only step stool I had made her too tall


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, Joe, your friend is a very, very wise man and you are a great husband for knowing how important a girl's beauty regimen is!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Yes, Joe, your friend is a very, very wise man and you are a great husband for knowing how important a girl's beauty regimen is!


I do have to agree with JerseyGirl! I just have one question....why does anyone wear make-up when camping? Camping is the time I look forward to getting away from all that,ok I do comb my hair...but that is where I draw the line.









Lynn


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Yes, Joe, your friend is a very, very wise man and you are a great husband for knowing how important a girl's beauty regimen is!


Actually, Michele, my friend is a very, very wise woman!

Doxie, my wife is just under 5 feet "tall", so she had the same issues as your daughter!


----------

